# Is there a general rule of thumb when it comes to river level and fishing success?



## Karp (Jan 3, 2010)

Is the fishing better when the river is on the rise? Falling? Stationary? Does river level effect different species in different ways? In other words, do some fish bite better when the water is high, while other bite best when the river is at or near pool stage?


----------



## Fish Assassin (Jan 30, 2010)

Generally I think it is species specific. I haven't had any luck catching sauger when the water was falling. Crappie is sort of mixed. I have had my best luck catching sauger when it was either snowing or pouring down rain. Went yesterday, only caught two fish and the water level was perfect. Go figure. I think with the river constantly changing a person just has to be there at the right time. It is hard for the river to stabilize in the spring because there are so many weather patterns.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

raising water is usually great but its a fine line because it may blow out the next day. falling usually sucks, and low, typically clear water sucks to fish because the fish spread out everywhere, or are stack into high current areas where they are hard to get too, or illegal.
cats I like higher water but I am no cat expert on the ohio so those guys can chime in. for eyes you can get them in low water conditions later in the year but in the winter I like it up a bit. for hybrids fishing at night in low clear water can be killer but its a pain, raising water brings fish into predicatable areas where it pushes bait.
what really good is when they open up the dams in anticipation of a big storm up river. the water levels stay the same or go up or down just a bit but the current picks way up, I usually crush fish when I can get there in these conditions.


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Doesn't seem to make a lot of difference for sauger and walleye if the rise and fall aren't extreme.High water levels take away a lot bank fishing areas but most of the time another spot can be found.As riverking pointed out very clear water cuts the bite way down for daytime fishing but don't hurt too bad for night fishing.
Jake


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Great responses guys. Personally I like the water a little high but not raging.If you fish the river with any regularity, you will fish when its high.As mentioned before , the bait moves closer and so do the fish.When the White Bass start in a few weeks and the water is up , you can get them practically at your feet. Pay attention to the water flow, baitfish if any are around and be prepared. Don't be afraid to try something new. And don't be surprised if you start catching them in water so dirty , you wonder why you came!!Because it does happen. Wipers will start soon after the Whites and can be caught on the bottom with live shad, spoons , crankbaits, Swimbaits and flukes. Not too many people fish with the water high so you usually have some room. As for the clearer water,I can't add much more but be ready and watch for surface activity.Have fun and come and see Jake and me sometime


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I am suprised the cat guys havent responded here yet so Ill throw you a bone. When the water is high, cats like all other river predators, will be on the feed since several things happen, the rising water brings a lot of food down river, 2nd, it concentrates baitfish and then other species in eddies and along the banks making them much more easier to locate and catch since they are eating baitfish. Lastly, low flows have fish everywhere in the river always moving looking for meals with no effort whereas in high water, they concentrate up behind barge cells and points and are moreoften found in groups so if you catch 1, good chance youll catch more. Always fish up feeder creeks in high water as everything in the river will swim up them to get out of the high water, this is especially true after a local river is dropping but the Ohio River is still raging high. 
Personally I love the river when its fairly steady up about 4-6 feet with little drift. 

Salmonid


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

When I saw this post I thought I would toss in a reply but in jumps everyone with some awesome thoughts. Since I have started particapating in this web site I have come to relize I am surrounded by Awesome Ohio fisherman when I'm out there.
The fish are always there and always catchable to a point. I would agree with the thought that clear slightly high water makes it easieist. Stable weather is always a good thing with the impending front a tremendous catalyst. 
However, I have had spectacular days in the rain, freezing rain and with enough snow on the boat to build snowmen, I have had excellant days in muddy water with Greenup at 23 ft down below, you just never know.
I guess that means the best days to fish are the ones you can can. 
Pay attention to the water, the current breaks will show you where they are, all you have to do put togther a presentation.
Wow....must be gettin old, got to ramblin a bit. I guess the answer to your question would be slowly rising clear or slightly stained......in my humble opion.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

my best days at pike are 14 to 16 foot water level and slow moving with gates open near us.fish like the oxigen those gates produce,so the closer you are to the opwn gates the better.cloudy day or a little rain.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

By far the worst days are sunny with low, clear, slow moving water. I would much rather have the water on a slow rise/fall then it rising/falling a foot ever couple hours. At Pike Island my favorite levels are from 14'-20', with ideal being about 15'-17'. My favorite conditions are water with a little bit of color, level stable for a few days around 15'-17' with moderate current out of the dam, and the gates closest to the pier open. If those conditions are in place, the fishing is on fire, especially in the spring and fall.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

My best days over the years in the Hannibal pool have been when the level is about fifteen feet or so with a nice current. The current seems to make the smallmouth more active. The problem is nothing stays the same for long on the Ohio.


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

I agree with you guys fishing always seems best when the water is up but not too muddy that is much better than low and clear! Good days will be upon us soon!!!!


----------

